# Rams Horn Insulators



## Sand_pontil (Jan 16, 2014)

Spotted these on the side of the local market yesterday. The guy working let me climb up onto the roof and unscrew them. They had the hard threaded rubber/plastic on them but I took it off as I didn't realize what it was for. I think they look better without it anyway. Anyone know what the B stands for?[attachment=IMG_0120.JPG]


----------



## botlguy (Jan 16, 2014)

I believe the "B" stands for Brooks, nor Brookfield. In my opinion you ruined the Insulator collector value by not leaving them original. Not a huge monetary loss as they are not all that valuable in original condition. If you like them better in this condition I guess that's what matters most.


----------



## Sand_pontil (Jan 16, 2014)

They had the flared skirt I believe and when I was unscrewing them the skirts were breaking off. My thought then was that the hard rubber looked like a newer, makeshift altercation. Guess not. There's a few more high up on another building. Ill see if I can get access to them tomorrow and be careful not to break the skirt or threads. Spotted a glass side tab or spool bolted up to the side of the memorial hall building in a dark alley sitting in its original hardware. There's a window right next to it so I'm gonna try and get that too.


----------



## Sand_pontil (Jan 16, 2014)

The pronounced six sided spike at the end of these ram horns is interesting. Why would they be made like that If they were just going to cover it up with rubber anyway?


----------



## botlguy (Jan 16, 2014)

I believe they were not made to unscrew, I think they were intended to be all one piece. If you can get the entire thing we may be able to shed more light. I am not real familiar with this type insulator but there is definite interest in them.


----------



## Sand_pontil (Jan 17, 2014)

Well I tried to reach a third rams horn from a second story window this morning but it was out of reach. I could go back with a ladder but it doesn't seem worth the time. These are what Im finding:http://www.insulators.info/articles/early/images/sixhooks.jpgThe ones on the market were screwed into a board that was bolted onto the stone. Just looked like a plain board nothing insulator related. The one I tried to get today is screwed right into the side of an old mill/shop, right into the wood on the building.  And the glass insulator turned out to be a porcelain spool that looks like glass in the twilight hours. Tear.


----------



## botlguy (Jan 17, 2014)

O.K., Thanks for the pix, different animal from what I pictured in my head. I forgot about that type. It would still be best to have it complete but still neat to have. Thanks for your effort in sharing.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 18, 2014)

Well then, maybe the B is Batchelder? http://insulators.info/articles/early/mixblock.htmOr not. []


----------



## botlguy (Jan 18, 2014)

Well, there ya' go. More and better information than I was able to input. I knew it was out there but not how to go get it. That's what happens when you think you know everything.  [8D]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 18, 2014)

> Well, there ya' go. More and better information than I was able to input. I knew it was out there but not how to go get it. That's what happens when you think you know everything.  [8D]


I know what ya mean Jim. If the OP hadn't found the image, I'd have seen nothing.[] I never heard of the animal.[] Rams, yes, as insulators, no.


----------



## Sand_pontil (Jan 18, 2014)

In defense I saw both those names, the latter being here http://insulators.info/articles/early/batch.htm 
I was never very good at reading the fine print! [8|]


----------



## Sand_pontil (Jan 18, 2014)

In hindsight I wish I un-nailed the board and left them in it. I guess theres a learning curve for everything. I will go get that other insulator and redeem myself. Its snowing out though so maybe next week.


----------



## MuddyMO (Jan 26, 2014)

These look to be newer "ramshorns". Some may have rubber linings, some are composite material with the ramshorn cemented in. Not worth much, but a neat find regardless! Would like to see a complete unit, or the rubber


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 26, 2014)

Those are a bit different than the Rams Horn insulators that were used in building the Transcontinental Railroad across Nevada. I've never found a whole one, only pieces. Here's one I bought on eBay. The CPRR stands for Central Pacific Railroad.


----------



## Sand_pontil (Jan 27, 2014)

Heres another: http://www.insulators.info/pictures/?id=391872199Those are really interesting.


----------

